# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Gente inesperada

## KeZs

vereis, mi problema es el siguiente: El otro día, estaba haciendo una "función" de close-up, mientras realizafa uno de los efectos, uno de los espectadores (el típico que se imagina como lo he hecho y o se equivoca o acierta de milagro) y en el último caso, se abalanza sobre mi para intentar desenmascararlo o empieza a gritarlo, en ese momento no sabia como reaccionar. Me gustaria saber que hubieseis hecho o dicho vosotros. 
Gracias.

----------


## Xavi-Z

El tema de los espectadores impertinentes, o los típicos caza-trucos es complicado de resolver. Se ha tratado muchas veces en el foro, te dejo enlances a hilos donde se ha discutido extensamente sobre este tema:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2410
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=3374

Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## KeZs

muchas gracias, la verdad, no estaria nada mal que no hubiese gente de este tipo, pero con el simple hecho de poder cortarles o hacer que al intentar ellos dejarme mal se les devuelva la jugada me sirve de gran ayuda

----------


## sertxos83

eso generalmente con una patada en lo que los medicos llaman "boca" se soluciona, es una zona muy sensible a las suelas de los zapatos

----------


## makandrw

Joer... ke extremista serxtos!!!  :shock:  Al espektador este majo... lo konocias? o el espektakulo era "kontratado"? Kreo ke es una diferencia a tener en kuenta...

Saludos!!

----------


## sertxos83

hombre era coña xd no soy tan violento pero tambiend epende de como me pille y segun si da mucho la lata lo mismo una galleta si se lleva

----------

